# RAF Folkingham - Digger Graveyard - Feb 2016



## jsp77 (Mar 3, 2016)

Due to a change of contract at work i now have 12 flexi days per year, great i thought more time for taking photos.

So on the first flexi day tour of Lincs, I set off for a solo trip to RAF Folkingham, this was the first stop of the day, I will post the other 2 soon.

*History*

Opened in 1940, it was used by both the Royal Air Force and United States Army Air Forces. During the war it was used primarily as a troop carrier airfield for airborne units and as a subsidiary training depot of the newly formed Royal Air Force Regiment. After the war it was placed on care and maintenance during 1947 when the RAF Regiment relocated to RAF Catterick.

During the late 1950s and early 1960s, the RAF Bomber Command used Folkingham as a PGM-17 Thor Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) base.

The Base finally closed in August 1963.


On with the photos





































Thanks for looking.


----------



## thorfrun (Mar 3, 2016)

Rusty metal..love it, excellent pics matey


----------



## tazong (Mar 3, 2016)

Wow thats a belter - looking at picture 5 - there is so much stuff there - cracking mate


----------



## krela (Mar 3, 2016)

There's some proper gems there!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 3, 2016)

Another to add to my list!


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow what a great place, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## degenerate (Mar 4, 2016)

What a corker! Great pics, it looks like a good place for a wander.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 4, 2016)

Never seen so much kit in one place and some real classics too.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice one jsp77, these are great


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 4, 2016)

degenerate said:


> What a corker! Great pics, it looks like a good place for a wander.



Thanks Degenerate, yes had a great wander round and thougherly enjoyed my time here.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 4, 2016)

Been trying to get here for a while, hoping to take the lad with me.
Nice to see it again, hasn't been posted for a while. Well captured too.


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 6, 2016)

BikinGlynn said:


> Been trying to get here for a while, hoping to take the lad with me.
> Nice to see it again, hasn't been posted for a while. Well captured too.



Cheers BikinGlynn, your lad will love it, especially with the amount of Tonka toys there are.


----------



## mookster (Mar 6, 2016)

Great stuff. Don't forget this place is an active business so technically not abandoned, the owners if on site generally don't take kindly to unannounced strangers wandering around.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 6, 2016)

Wow, these are cool and love the DUKW, thanks Bud


----------

